# Cup



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my oldest current betta. i got him last year, but i'm sure he was on his last year or two. he wasn't my first choice of bettas. in fact, i honestly didn't like any of the bettas they had that day, but something made me pick him up and buy him. he lived in a one gallon at first, then i was fussed at and told a one gallon was too small. to me, it didn't LOOK too small. it was just right. he bubble nested better than any betta, and guarded his nest fiercely. he was a rebel, flaring at me whenever i'd walk by. he even flared at sounds! after i upgraded to a 2 gallon KK, his fins grew massive. long, flowing fins that would make any HM jealous. he even sported a change of color, gaining white on his top fin to make it a beautiful light blue, and red on his bottom fin.

he also gained what i call his girlfriend. he flirted with my late CT girl, Freya, and never grew angry with her like he did other bettas. she, too, never flared at him, but instead the moment she'd see him, she'd sport the breeding bars. after she died, i saw a change in his personality. he grew almost bitter with the world. he'd get violent if he saw another betta, going as far as to ram the side of his tank, so he had to be out of the view of any bettas. if it was a female he could see, he'd flare, then totally ignore her. so, he graced my dresser, with Lulu and Chappy Belle, instead of my table with Ichi and Theo.

when he got bloat, i was heartbroken. i tried everything i could to help him. i was happy when it went down! when he showed he was sinky, i knew something was wrong. i didn't know what to do to help him, so i made him comfortable. i lessened his water level, an changed it every other day. still, he kept getting worse and worse. when i noticed his tank was stinky after a day, i knew something was wrong. then, he stopped eating. i knew it wouldn't be long. i fed him anyways, out of hope, but had to scoop out just as many pellets as i fed him. i talked to him, telling him how proud he made me, how sorry i was that i couldn't help him, and promised him that when he decided it was time, i'd bury him near Freya. i kept a watch, almost fearful of finding him dead. days past, and i'd tell him that when he was ready, it was fine. that i'd rather him pass on, than suffer the way he was.

then, today, when i woke up, i found him on his side. i wiggled his tank, but didn't see his fins twitch. and knew he was gone. it breaks my heart, to see Massive Cup, looking so small. he was clamped, and thin. i'm used to seeing him with his fins spread wide, fat from his food. he really looks the part of a frail old man.

so, RIP, my beautiful Cup. i wish i'd been able to spend more time with you. you were the best betta anyone could ever ask for. i'll miss you alot.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Luimeril.  I know how much you loved Cup and how hard you've tried. Both of you were such fighters, I've never seen such tenacity. You did so much for him and I'm sure he realized it. But now he's with Freya so they can be happy together in a place where bettas don't fight and don't ever suffer.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks. when i talked to him the other night, he looked at me, like he was listening. it broke my heart, and i ended up crying so much. x-x he's with all my bettas, and everyone's bettas, in a massive rice paddy, where they're happy and can eat all they want, of the best bugs possible.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

And he's with Freya. He had so much love from you so I'm sure he WAS listening when you talked. He might not have understood the words but he understood the meaning and the tone of voice.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i bet. they understand us some, when we talk to them. i think Theo's proof of that. x: he can't see, so he listens and smells. i'd decided days ago, that i'm not gonna upgrade Purple to Cup's tank. he's happy in his gallon. x: so, i'm looking for a new darling to love all over. x: not a replacement. just, someone new to love.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, we both know you can never find replacements. But whoever you do find will be one lucky, happy betta. :-D


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Oh Luimeril That was a very moving tribute to an awesome fish. I got tears in my eyes. The fish do know what is going on. 
Bless Cup where ever he is


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh Luimeril...I know it's hard loosing them. I'm really sorry for your loss. I'm sure Cup knew he was loved and he's with Freya now.


----------



## Toxi86 (Jun 29, 2011)

He sounds like he was one amazing betta. I'm sure he knows you loved him and still do.

Sorry to read about your loss and my heart goes out to you with lots of hugs.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Cup. I know how much you loves him and how special he was/is to you. My Buddy was like Cup. He would look like he was listening to me and understood everything I said. Even when he was dying he did that. He would acknowledge me by waving his pectorals at me. That's what makes our bettas very special and why we love them so much. RIP Cup. I'm sure your swimming under the rainbow bridge with Freya now.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Cup always acted like a rebellious teenage boy. flaring angrily at me, but showing his love by bubble nesting. i miss my little guy. it's taking alot for me to clean his tank and set it back up. that spot's just too empty for my likes.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I totally cried while reading this... RIP Cup, you're the man


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Rest In Peace, Cup <3


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thank you all so much. i do wish i had more time with Cup, but judging by how huge his fins were, he was an older gentleman. i'm glad i got him, and his finnage showed how well he was taken care of. he never got fin rot(not till the end, anyways), and i treated him every time he got a rip. he taught me alot, and i'm grateful for that. i can share the knowledge on fin issues i learned, with people who need the help. i'm glad so many people seem to love Cup as much as i do. <3


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Rip


----------

